# baby coombe - lovely photo



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1169513/Surrogate-sister-gives-couple-ultimate-gift-end-years-IVF-heartbreak.html

just came accross this on daily mail site 
fab picture


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderful picture - what a good looking family!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you Kate 

There are some lovely comments on it, its just a shame some people don't read the story correctly, but hey we know Charlie isn't cross eyed and won't be playing the banjo  

x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jo it's a lovely story & there are bound to be ignorant people who don't understand or read it properly 

It never ceases to bring both tears to my eyes & a happy smile


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jo said:


> Thank you Kate
> 
> There are some lovely comments on it, its just a shame some people don't read the story correctly, but hey we know Charlie isn't cross eyed and won't be playing the banjo
> 
> x x x


funny i just left a comment on the article about that but it says it could take hours to come up!!!
your family look so happy and your baby is going to have one amazing scrap book

best wishes

kate


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

I love happy endings    A wonderful story, good luck to you Jo and your family


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

of joy at seeing at reading your article. It's a dream come true. Thank goodness there are wonderful people in this world who give us the chance of a family (I used donor eggs).   Makes me feel all warm inside seeing the lovely family pic, and what a cutie!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I love reading about this!! I told my firends to get the paper!! I couldn't believe the comments that were made tho, completely ignorant


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Jo its a lovely piece, you all look soooo happy   + rightly too

as for some of the comments   it makes the mind boggle how some can be so simple, if only they could read properly they wouldnt get it sooo wrong ey  

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just read the comments, are those people around the bend   and can they actually read  

Kay xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lovely picture and no they can't obvously read or have a brain- they read the Mail!!!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thats a lovely story, Caroline is a wonderful person to do what she did. Some of those comments really had me seething though so i left a comment of my own - why can't people read things properly before making stupid comments like that.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

The headline doesn't help because it says 'surrogate sister'!! Anyway who cares, we love the story and there is baby charlie at the end of the day!!


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Jo

Saw article - absolutely thrilled to bits for you and hubby  

lots of love

Kazzie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Who cares what a couple of "simple" people think   . 

We all think it is a fantastic story and baby Charlie is going to be so loved and cherished.

Shelley x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

What a lovely story, gosh two positive Mail stories in as many days.  Have they given up being evil for Easter?
Pity about the readers though!!

Jane


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It looks like we all made comments to stop the ignornant comments made on the article, including Jo!! They did make me laugh!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I saw the article online and made me really emotional.  What a lovely story.  

I would leave a comment on the Daily Mail website, but I somehow got myself banned a year or so ago!!  

Sue


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooo I'd be proud to be banned, they're all numb skulls at the Mail, I detest the scare mongering rag!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jane D said:


> What a lovely story, gosh two positive Mail stories in as many days. Have they given up being evil for Easter?
> Pity about the readers though!!
> 
> Jane




Too true. Shocked that The Daily Mail did such a great story. Well done them. Some of them are human beings after all. 

Great article Jo and I am so very happy for you all. Your SIL is an absolute angel. What a wonderful auntie Charlie shall have. 

C~x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I posted but the site kept crashing!!!  

Kay xxx


----------

